# Discus updates?



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Russ and Erik. How are things going with your discus? Everybody eating well and doing well? Got any pics?


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

No pics. I did lose one a couple weeks ago, unfortunately - the smallest one. It rarely ventured far from the back right corner and wouldn't eat. I had contemplated isolating it but apparently I didn't act soon enough. At feeding time, it would swim to the food but the larger ones just pushed and bullied it out of the way. The other nine are doing fantastic and I do see some good size increases. I have cut back on water changes due to my ridiculous new work schedule, but I'm still able to attend to them every few days. The Rondomatic auto feeder is friggin' great...what a life saver! I usually fill the trays as follows: super color, first flake, super color, super veggie, super color, first flake, etc etc. Seems to work very well and I don't have anything to worry about while I'm at work.


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

I finally decided to sell them. I thought they were lovely, but they were turning me into a fish keeper that also has plants, rather than vice versa. Also, I'm into small fish more and more.

-Russ


----------



## endlerman (Jun 30, 2005)

Is it possible to overfeed discus? I have four that I purchased at the auction, and it seems like they are always hungry. I've been feeding them flake and tetra bits. They're in a 55 along with 2 german blue rams and quite a gew ancistrus.

Wayne


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

If they are juvies 4 to 6 times a day is actually recommended. If adults, 2 or 3 maybe. They will almost always act hungry.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

And I thought raising Tetras from eggs was a lot of work...


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Here is a few picture updates. My close-ups didn't turn out very clear so these two are as good as it gets until I get some lights over the tank and a dark room. There are a dozen black skirt tetras in there being used as dither fish. I also added the fake plant and those rocks today. The discus seem much more willing to come out from underneath the heater and their colors have become more bold. Food is Omega One SuperColor, Hikari Frozen Bloodworms, and Cincy Discus beefheart. So far, so good. The biggest one is around the 3" range.


----------

